# Pij on patio



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I can't catch her but she keeps going back to my patio. Why would her crop area look like that and does anyone have an idea whats wrong. I did put some water and seed out there for her. Chances are she may end up on my patio tonight so I may catch her then. That's the usual routine with sick pijs.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hope you can catch her. She doesn't look at all. Seems like she still has some energy left and can fly away.
Her crop is sagging also? 
Is she drinking and eating?

Reti


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

My pictures turn out blurry so here's another one.


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

"Her crop is sagging also? "

What would cause that? She keeps flying away when I try to get her. It did look like she was eating seed.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't know what would cause this, probably something in there?
From the tail position could be she is about to lay an egg or has something intestinal going on, but the crop looks weird.
Did you see any poops of her's?

She definetly needs to be cought.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Hi Kim,
I wonder if the 'bulge' in her crop/chest area is a mass of canker. 
She *does* look like she's ready to lay an egg.


I'm going to be in & out, but give me a call if you are successful in catching the little one.
Please keep us posted. 

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Cindy, 
I was wondering if she is the one that likes to nest on my cage. I've seen them up there but no eggs and now there not out there. There have not been any eggs up there in awhile I was kind of wondering why, she was on a roll there for awhile. There was another pij that was out there that looked like the other but he took off.
I know I took a picture of them when they were nesting up there but I'm totally not organized.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Kippy, I've never seen a crop hang that low before. Honestly, it looks as if she has swallowed something (s) that are heavy and weighting it down.

Maybe Pidgey will be on and know more of what this could mean. Keep us posted - hope you can catch her because it doesn't look good.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Definitely strange .. hope you can catch this one, Kim. It might also be a big abscess that has formed.

Terry


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

I'm out doing yard work right now and keeping an eye on her. I just hate the thoughts of chasing her around and burning her out/stressing her out. I rather her save her energy. I have a carrier out there ready to go, I already tried a couple times to catch her. Last time she flew over the wall by the canal, not sure if she was going to make it back. It's kind of a crazy neighborhood across the canal and I don't really want to go over there chasing this poor guy around. Not to sound mean but they have stray dogs and people with guns. 
I do have food and water out there for her now. Soon as it gets dark, I will have a glass of wine and turn the lights off and get her. I get stressed sometimes catching these guys. 
Praying for this pij sure would help...

Just checked, her stool is 99% liquid.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Sounds like trouble and Avian Vet time!

Hope you catch her, Kippy...

Wishing you BOTH the BEST!!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, my two cents isn't any different from anyone else's other than you're going to probably need medications on this one, an anti-canker being the most likely. She really doesn't look like she feels well by the "lobster tail", the drooping wings and that pendulous crop. The first thing to do when you get her is to feel that crop under the feathers (slip your fingers up from under the feathers to get to the actual skin) to see if there is some funny weight or odd object in there.

Incidentally, normally the tube going to the GI from the crop is like a drain hole in a sink. If they ingest a foreign object that won't go through, it can act like a stopper in the bottom of the crop. In order to get stuff through, they'd have to lean forward much like this bird is doing. One of the problems with that, though, is that gravity works against the bird in such a case to get actual seeds through although enough water will go right on through.

If the bird swallowed marbles, for instance, you'd need to milk them back up the throat and out through the beak the way they went in. Not easy. The other alternative is surgical removal. That's actually easier but by no means easy on your emotions and/or heart.

Let us know what you find as soon as possible.

Pidgey


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

*Pij update*

Hi Folks,
Kim just called. She was successful in catching the pij & is on her way to deliver it to Nancy, who is a local rehabber.

Cindy


----------



## KIPPY (Dec 18, 2003)

Nancy did not know what was wrong at the time. She said it is a teenage pigeon and maybe it flew into something or just hasn't figure out the ropes yet. She felt seed in the crop but did not feel anything abnormal. She did not smell anything odd so that's all I know. 
I do know that Nancy is amazing when she handles pigeons and I just love her when she answers her phone.
I will call her in a couple days to see how things are and let you know.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Well done, Kim! Nancy E. is just the best in my book. I know your pijjie will get the best of care from her. Please do try to let us know what was going on with that bird.

Terry


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great job. Congratulations on catching her.
Hope she recovers.

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Kim,

I'm SO glad you caught her and brought her to your rehabber, Nancy. 

Hopefully it can be remedied with some good supportive care and won't need surgery.


----------

